
San Francisco Open Source Voting System – Feasability Assessment Report - Dowwie
http://sfgov.org/electionscommission/sites/default/files/Documents/meetings/2018/2018-03-21-commission/CCSF%20-%20Open%20Source%20Voting%20System%20-%20Feasibility%20Assessment%20vFINAL.PDF
======
Dowwie
See:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17012000](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17012000)

